
US Customs and Border Protection Sets New Rules for Searching Electronic Devices - rdhyee
https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2018/01/05/576139303/u-s-customs-and-border-patrol-sets-new-rules-for-searching-electronic-devices
======
greenyoda
Discussion of original source:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16084820](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16084820)

